# You're Banned (Reincarnate)



## ... (Dec 13, 2010)

See this thread for why. 

Rules = simple: The person who posts after me is going to give a (fake) reason to ban me. This is all in good fun of course; this is only Forum Games after all.

Example is go!

Poster A: Can't do anything
Poster B: "Bans" poster A for any reason 
Poster C: "Bans" poster B for whatever they feel like
Poster D: "Bans" poster C...

And so on until the thread gets deleted again. =3

Have fun and don't get too serious about it; no one is actually going to ban you. Unless you are a troll. Then you will suffer a quick death by the hands of surskitty.

Let the banning begin!


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 13, 2010)

You're banned for remaking this game.


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 13, 2010)

You're banned for no longer being epic. How could you? D:


----------



## Aobaru (Dec 13, 2010)

You're banned for using red text in your signature.


----------



## BlackTitress (Dec 13, 2010)

You're banned for Quoting Lady Gaga in french in your signature.


----------



## Silver (Dec 13, 2010)

You're banned for creating the Dark Legion.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 13, 2010)

You're bannned for talking about Moogles even though these forums have nothing to do with Final Fantasy VI...


----------



## BlackTitress (Dec 13, 2010)

You're banned for not saying "Kupo!" after a sentence talking about moogles, Kupo!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 13, 2010)

You're bannned for the antics of the Dard Legion, Kupo!


----------



## Wargle (Dec 14, 2010)

You're banned for banning!


----------



## Aobaru (Dec 14, 2010)

You're banned for having an anticlimactic idea for banning.


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 14, 2010)

You're banned for having more vowels than consonants in your username.


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 14, 2010)

You're banned for having an equal number of vowels and consonants in your name.


----------



## BlackTitress (Dec 14, 2010)

You're banned for using a username as a reason to ban.


----------



## Aobaru (Dec 15, 2010)

You're banned for having "tit" in your username.


----------



## Green (Dec 16, 2010)

You're banned because now I can't get that out of my head B|


----------



## wolftamer9 (Dec 16, 2010)

you're banned for showing 5th generation pokemon butts.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 16, 2010)

You are banned for presenting counterfeit Pokemon in your signature.


----------



## Aobaru (Dec 16, 2010)

You're banned for having a boooooring signature.


----------



## Silver (Dec 18, 2010)

You're banned for having a personality test result in your signature.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 18, 2010)

You're bannned cuz Moogles mostly throw snowballs at each other when it snows, kupo!


----------



## wolftamer9 (Dec 18, 2010)

you're banned for saying a catchphrase at the end of each sentence, a speech pattern that only exists in japan, robo!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 18, 2010)

You're bannned for doing the same, kupo!


----------



## ZimD (Dec 19, 2010)

You're banned because I find it highly unlikely that you legitimately live inside of my mind, seeing as how my brain is not large enough to even hold a small dog and the majority of humans are significantly large than that


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 19, 2010)

You're banned because I can't stop staring at your avatar.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 19, 2010)

You're banned because I would like to know whether you know what it's from.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 20, 2010)

You're banned because your avatar confuses me.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 21, 2010)

You're banned because it is clearly VAL, and even if you don't know who that is, you can clearly see it's a bunch of computer screens surrounded by a green octagon.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Dec 22, 2010)

You're banned for use of italian in your username.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 22, 2010)

You're banned because I actually don't know any Italian - I just used to love Invader Zim, when I was like 8, so I Babelfish'd it into Spanish when I needed a new AIM screen name, and now I just sort of use this out of habit. No Italian involved. You fool.


----------



## Aobaru (Dec 25, 2010)

You're banned for having the Spanish contraction "del" in your username when proper usage dictates that it should be "de el".


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Dec 26, 2010)

You're banned for putting a Santa hat on your avatar


----------



## ZimD (Dec 26, 2010)

(AOBARU I CLEARLY STATED THAT I USED BABELFISH, babelfish is a piece of shit.)

You're banned because your avatar also has a Santa hat, you hypocritical fool!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 28, 2010)

You're bannned cuz what the hell is that in your Avatar?


----------



## wolftamer9 (Dec 28, 2010)

you're banned for default hypocrisy- most people have no idea what's in your banner either.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 28, 2010)

You're bannned cuz who doesn't know the Red-Eyes Black Dragon?


----------



## wolftamer9 (Dec 29, 2010)

you're banned for not psychicly knowing that I really meant to say avatar.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 29, 2010)

You're banned because your avatar just scares the hell out of me


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 30, 2010)

You're bannned cuz I still don't know where your Avatar's from...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 1, 2011)

You're banned because this is my first time banning someone in this thread.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 7, 2011)

You're banned. Those are _totally _horns on your character! They're not _antennae_. >_> Whoever thought of a silly idea like that?!


----------



## Lili (Jan 8, 2011)

You're banned for doing shrooms.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 8, 2011)

You're banned for mocking the Hindenburg disaster.


----------



## Lili (Jan 8, 2011)

You're banned because when I look at Rorschac's face I see a naked lady.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 8, 2011)

You're banned for making me snicker and also because they are still not horns, no matter how much Shroomy wants them to be.


----------



## Lili (Jan 8, 2011)

You're banned because you have a unique name


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 8, 2011)

You're banned for not smelling of manatees.


----------



## Nova Prime (Jan 8, 2011)

You're banned for making me wonder what on earth manatees smell like. >>


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 8, 2011)

You're banned for living in the Land Down Undah.


----------



## hyphen (Jan 8, 2011)

You're banned for having a creepy avatar!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 8, 2011)

You're banned due to the intricacies of the universe.


----------



## Lili (Jan 8, 2011)

You're banned because you quoted a character from a video game series I've never played.


----------



## D I N O S A U R (Jan 9, 2011)

Banned for being in the "TARDIS"


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 9, 2011)

you're banned for being Icelandic, assuming I'm stalking the correct person.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 9, 2011)

You are banned for standing right behind yourself.


----------



## Silver (Jan 9, 2011)

You're banned for having an evil Squirtle as an avatar.


----------



## Lili (Jan 9, 2011)

You're banned for mistreating animals.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 10, 2011)

You're banned for misspelling your location: "In the SIDRAT"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 10, 2011)

You're banned because you remind me of purple.


----------



## Lili (Jan 10, 2011)

You're banned because the color red reminds me of DEATH


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 10, 2011)

You're banned because NIGHT and DAEMONS reminds me of DEATH


----------



## Lili (Jan 10, 2011)

You're banned because your mom reminds me of death


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 10, 2011)

You're banned because your FACE reminds me of death.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 10, 2011)

You're banned because you are death.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 10, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I got sod all I wanted for Crimble, although I am enjoying Forbidden Memories, it's pretty hard though, which I'm enjoying!!!


----------



## Lili (Jan 11, 2011)

You're banned because I don't understand what the ffff your saying.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 11, 2011)

You're banned because it was demanded of me by the mysterious banning forces of my mind.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 12, 2011)

You're banned because of having mysterious forces.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 12, 2011)

You're banned: the rules on this forum specifically are for users, not rubber ducks that are definitely not made of turtle meat. You are the latter, not the former, so you are therefore *banned*.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 12, 2011)

you're banned because no rules in this forum even mention or apply to rubber ducks who aren't made of turtle meat. therefore there's no reason that anyone under those specifications should be banned.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned for not using correct capitalization.
inb4 banned because of no avatar/siggy.
Also inb4 banned because I said inb4.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned for using "inb4," which is not correct capitalization in and of itself.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 13, 2011)

Banned for being a grammar Nazi and citing incorrect capitalization when you yourself have the line "...it is a *C*reation of mine called a Messenger..." in your signature. Feel free to ban me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lili (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned because your signature's boring.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 13, 2011)

you're banned because there's no signature to be boring.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned because Creation and Messenger are capitalized on purpose (because they are important concepts that I created), even though you're not the one who tried to correct me on that.


----------



## Lili (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned for starting this whole signature quarrel.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned because you didn't start the fire.


----------



## Lili (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned because it's always been burning since the world was turning.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned for getting the reference.


----------



## Lili (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned because everyone should get the reference.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned because not everyone does.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned because people failing to get the reference doesn't change the fact that they should.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned because Time Lords can't be Psyducks.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned because that fact is the very reason I can be a Time Lord Psyduck.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned because I haven't seen you in here in ages.


----------



## Lili (Jan 13, 2011)

You're banned because you don't know he only came back to destroy us all.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 14, 2011)

You're banned for falling into the trap - he _wants _you to believe that he's going to destroy us all.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 14, 2011)

You're banned because I bet YOU'RE the one who wants to destroy us all.


----------



## Lili (Jan 14, 2011)

You're banned because this is all just a dream.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 14, 2011)

You're banned for being a dream.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 14, 2011)

You're banned because I remember you from when I was here before.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 14, 2011)

You're banned because I remember you too.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 14, 2011)

You're banned because time goes too fast.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 14, 2011)

You're banned because Psyduck cannot, according to the Law of Gravitation (which states that all matter on Earth is subject to a force of 9.81 newtons per kilogram), float in midair in front of a door.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 14, 2011)

You're banned because he's a TIME Psyduck, which somehow screws all the laws of physics.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 14, 2011)

You're banned for bringing out the "It's magic, I don't have to explain it" defense.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 14, 2011)

You're banned because it's magic, I don't have to explain it.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 15, 2011)

You're banned for endorsing something that rebels against the laws of physics.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 15, 2011)

You're banned because my avatar doesn't follow the laws of physics, so why should I endorse them?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned because A Hero is You!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 16, 2011)

You're banned because I don't get the reference.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 16, 2011)

You're banned because DOGS DON'T WEAR GLASSES


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 16, 2011)

You're banned because Mad Magazine parodied the series your avatar is from.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 16, 2011)

You're banned because I see no indication that you actually tamed nine wolves on your profile.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 16, 2011)

You're banned for having over 5,000 posts :o


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 16, 2011)

You're banned for having over 100 posts.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 16, 2011)

You're banned because I can't ban you.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 16, 2011)

You're banned for instituting a paradox.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 17, 2011)

You're banned because I have elite anti-paradox skills.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 17, 2011)

You're banned because I'm going to steal those skills.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 18, 2011)

You're banned because you could never control them and they would destroy you.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2011)

You're banned because you don't know if this is my intention in the first place.


----------



## Lili (Jan 19, 2011)

You're banned because I divided by zero just to fuck everything up


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2011)

You're banned for bringing math into this discussion.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 19, 2011)

you're banned for having a throne


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2011)

You're banned for sitting on a cornflake.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because you unfortunately were the one who dropped the cornflake onto the floor after being a bit crummy. Jerk. >_>


----------



## Wargle (Jan 20, 2011)

^ you're banned for banning a user that banned a user that ban-*shot*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned for being in the mafia.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned for NOT being in the Mafia.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned for not being in the _army_ and/or the Marines! So snap to it, soldier!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned for being in a mushroom army.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because I'm actually in the Mushroom _Marines_.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because I don't think mushrooms and water are a good combination.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because while mushrooms and water aren't the best combination, mushrooms and _moisture _are. By the way, wash your socks!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because I don't wear socks, ha!


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because you started the argument about socks in the first place and thus are responsible for this whole banfest in the first place.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because technically, the creator of the thread is responsible for this whole banfest in the first place.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned for pointing out technicalities and for failing to recognize that in this thread I was the one who started the argument about socks in the first place.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because now my mind hurts and I'm tired of socks.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned for being reasonable and giving up on a boring old joke instead of beating it to a pulp.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because I wonder what pulpy mushrooms would taste like.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because you're my partner in crime of apparently overtaking the _entire _page of bannings, except for one at the beginning and any more to come.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 20, 2011)

You're both banned for banning each other twelve times over a span of less than an hour.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because we would've gotten away with thirteen, if it weren't for you meddling Aobaru!


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because you let the opportunity slip away! But luckily I recaptured it. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned for blaming this on me!


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because you _did _start it!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because I still want to pulp mushrooms, especially now that we're playing the blame game again.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 20, 2011)

you're banned because I interrupted your post string!


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because even Mushroom Marines have to sleep... :(


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

You're banned because I didn't think mushrooms could sleep.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 20, 2011)

You, Ma'am, are banned for not knowing the sleep patterns of mushrooms!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 21, 2011)

You're banned because mushrooms don't HAVE sleeping patterns!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 21, 2011)

You're banned for finding me out!


----------



## Wargle (Jan 21, 2011)

^ You're banned for banning someone I wanted to ban to fuel the VM fire


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 21, 2011)

You're banned because I'll continue the fire, they are NOT horns!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 21, 2011)

you're banned because your necklace is GLOWING!


----------



## Lili (Jan 21, 2011)

You're banned because you don't have a glowy necklace.


----------



## dolphinfish (Jan 21, 2011)

You're banned for stealing his/her/its glowy necklace.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 21, 2011)

You're banned for being located in oblivion. How am I supposed to stalk you there?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 21, 2011)

you are banned for having a name that begins with a letter before mine!


----------



## Lili (Jan 21, 2011)

You're banned because your full name is Poppa Mikey Setterson.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 22, 2011)

YOU'RE BANNED!... why? hmm... that's a good question.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 22, 2011)

YOURE BANNED FOR NOT HAVIGN AN ANSWER


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 22, 2011)

you're Banned for misspelling "HAVING"!


----------



## Wargle (Jan 22, 2011)

Youre banned for being an English Nazi


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 22, 2011)

You're banned because this is way late, but it ain't a necklace. (Also, dolphinfish, um. ;;Point to pronoun;; Yeah.)


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 22, 2011)

You're banned for not replying to the post immediately above you.


----------



## Lili (Jan 22, 2011)

You're banned because she had a reason why she did it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 23, 2011)

You're banned for backing me up.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 23, 2011)

you're banned for not acknowledging the evil psychic powers of bananas.


----------



## Lili (Jan 23, 2011)

You're banned because bananas are good.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 23, 2011)

you're banned because bananas are evil yellow fruit.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 23, 2011)

You're banned for possibly being a psychic banana.


----------



## Lili (Jan 24, 2011)

You're banned because your milkshake is, like, chocolate flavor~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 24, 2011)

You're banned because you're giving me nostalgia.


----------



## Lili (Jan 25, 2011)

You're banned because nostalgia tastes like milkshakes.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 25, 2011)

You're banned because I actually had a chocolate milkshake today.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 25, 2011)

you're banned because walter bishop drinks STRAWBERRY milkshakes.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 27, 2011)

You're banned because chocolate is superior.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 28, 2011)

You're banned for being pricks and using "you're" rather than the more popular of the triplets, "your".


----------



## Lili (Jan 28, 2011)

You're banned for calling them pricks.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 28, 2011)

You're banned due to my massive confusion.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 28, 2011)

You're banned for being confused.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 28, 2011)

You're banned because the TCoD Terms of Use prohibit confusions or accusations thereof.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 28, 2011)

You're banned due to the intricacies that your existence serves to create.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 28, 2011)

You're banned because somewhere, at some time, something happened. Probably.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 28, 2011)

you're banned because of the possibility that it didn't.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 28, 2011)

You're bannned cuz it did! You and I both know it did, cuz I saw you do it, so therefore you can't say... Wait, Kiba's 5 millionth staring session at his Chrysalis Pantail Yu-Gi-Oh! Card has made me lose my train of thought...


----------



## Lili (Jan 29, 2011)

You're banned because I don't understand Yu Gi Oh.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 29, 2011)

You're bannned for mainly not understanding such a simples game as Yu-Gi-Oh!, but for also (like so many other people) mistyping its name!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 30, 2011)

You're banned because I used to watch Yu-Gi-Oh GX.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 30, 2011)

You're banned because you used to watch Yu-Gi-Oh GX.


----------



## Lili (Jan 30, 2011)

You're banned because even though I don't like Yu-Gi-Oh!, I still keep the cards I get in my Shonen Jump magazines.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 30, 2011)

you're banned because I do that too.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 31, 2011)

You're banned because you have Yu-Gi-Oh cards.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 31, 2011)

You're banned because I never got into Yu-Gi-Oh and thought it was generally stupid.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 31, 2011)

You're banned because I have a fascination for anything that involves monsters (HELLO! I'm on a Pokemon forum, ha), including Yu-Gi-Oh, although I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 31, 2011)

You're banned because you should be less of a fan than you currently are.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 1, 2011)

you're banned because kate micucci.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 1, 2011)

You're banned due to pasta salad.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 1, 2011)

You're banned because why would you ban anyone because of pasta salad it's _delicious_


----------



## Mai (Feb 2, 2011)

You're banned because that depends on the specific pasta salad you're eating.


----------



## Lili (Feb 2, 2011)

You're banned because whenever I have pasta salad it tastes like horse shit.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 2, 2011)

You're banned for using inappropriate language to besmirch the name of Pasta Salad.


----------



## Lili (Feb 2, 2011)

You're banned because of my coarse language.  FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 2, 2011)

You're banned because of MY course language. %*####!%%%!


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 2, 2011)

You're banned because of $#!%


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 2, 2011)

You're banned for using course censored language in my presence!


----------



## Lili (Feb 3, 2011)

You're banned for misspelling 'coarse'.


----------



## Gryzalb (Feb 3, 2011)

Banned for leaving my friends list in a less-than-pristine state. D:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 3, 2011)

You're banned because your name makes me think of onions and bulbs for no reason.


----------



## Lili (Feb 5, 2011)

You're banned because your name is pretty.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 5, 2011)

You're banned because yours makes me think of jalipeños for some reason.


----------



## Lili (Feb 6, 2011)

You're banned because yours reminds me of the queen of Arylettopia.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 6, 2011)

You're banned because capital letters belong at the _beginning_ of a word.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 6, 2011)

You're banned for your name sounding like some tribal chief man.


----------



## Lili (Feb 6, 2011)

You're banned because we're stuck on the topic of names.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 6, 2011)

You're banned because I am now changing the topic.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 6, 2011)

You're banned because what's wrong with names? Would you rather be Human no. 3,456,234,605?


----------



## Silver (Feb 6, 2011)

You're banned for taking math into account.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 6, 2011)

you're banned for almost having 1000 posts.


----------



## Silver (Feb 6, 2011)

You're banned for having close to 500 posts.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 6, 2011)

you're banned for being a butterfree.


----------



## Lili (Feb 6, 2011)

You're banned because you're only a Metapod.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 6, 2011)

You're banned because what's wrong with being a Metapod? Hmm?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 7, 2011)

You're banned for asking what's wrong twice.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 7, 2011)

You're banned because what's wrong with asking "What's wrong?"?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 7, 2011)

You're banned because what's wrong with banning somebody for repeating the same phrase twice?


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 7, 2011)

You're banned because I sense you have a red aura.


----------



## Lili (Feb 7, 2011)

You're banned because you're starting to confuse me.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 7, 2011)

You're banned because I sense you have a blue aura.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 8, 2011)

You're bannned in advance cuz I don't have a readable aura, thanks to the way my mind works!


----------



## inuzuka 007 (Feb 8, 2011)

Your banned because Akamaru told me to ban you.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 8, 2011)

You're bannned cuz you have jus been hit with my Incineration Jutsu!


----------



## inuzuka 007 (Feb 8, 2011)

Your Banned Simples!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lili (Feb 8, 2011)

You're banned for using waaaaay too many exclamation points.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 8, 2011)

you're banned for using 'way' too many A's.


----------



## inuzuka 007 (Feb 8, 2011)

You're Banned for not using enough A's and Exclamation points.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 8, 2011)

You're banned because one exclamation point is sufficient.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 8, 2011)

you're banned for having nothing against lady gaga.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 8, 2011)

You're bannned for maybe being a Lady Gaga fan!


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 8, 2011)

you're banned for making such an offensive remark.


----------



## Lili (Feb 9, 2011)

You're banned for hating Lady Gaga.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 9, 2011)

You're banned because it was never explicitly stated that he hated Lady Gaga.


----------



## Lili (Feb 9, 2011)

You're banned because he hinted it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 9, 2011)

You're banned for being a super fast banner.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 9, 2011)

You're banned because _if I see one more fucking pony..._


----------



## Lili (Feb 9, 2011)

You're banned for using such coarse language towards ponies.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 9, 2011)

You're banned because of pony power.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 10, 2011)

You're bannned cuz what in the name of Ra is with all these freaking ponies???


----------



## Lili (Feb 11, 2011)

You're banned because you haven't jumped onto the pony bandwagon yet.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 11, 2011)

You're banned because you have.


----------



## Lili (Feb 12, 2011)

You're banned because I'd be crazy if I didn't.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 12, 2011)

You're banned because you're all crazy.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 12, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I keep getting accused of being insane, regardless of the fact that the voices in my head assure me otherwise!


----------



## Lili (Feb 13, 2011)

You're banned because that proves that you're psychotic.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 13, 2011)

you're banned for not getting the joke... and because kate micucci.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 13, 2011)

You're banned because I banned the reason I'm banning you right now.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 13, 2011)

You're banned because _too many ponies_


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 13, 2011)

You're banned because you hate ponies.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 13, 2011)

you're banned because what's wrong with there being something wrong with ponies?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 13, 2011)

You're banned for bringing up the whole "what's wrong" thing again.


----------



## Lili (Feb 14, 2011)

You're banned because I agree with you.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 14, 2011)

You're banned for pinkness.


----------



## Lili (Feb 14, 2011)

_You're_ banned for _redness_!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 15, 2011)

You're banned because technically, pink is a form of red, so you could almost ban yourself with that!


----------



## Lili (Feb 16, 2011)

You're banned because you just mindfucked me.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 16, 2011)

You're banned because I hope you wear a condom, because I have a dirty mind.


----------



## Spatz (Feb 16, 2011)

You're banned because you have a vampire in your sig, and to todays untrained mind, Vampire = Gay


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 16, 2011)

You're banned for being a monkey scorpion and now inspiring me to draw this monstrosity.


----------



## Lili (Feb 17, 2011)

You're banned because you draw too much.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 17, 2011)

You're banned because I just can't help it. >:


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 17, 2011)

You're banned because you can! c:


----------



## Spatz (Feb 17, 2011)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> You're banned for being a monkey scorpion and now inspiring me to draw this monstrosity.


^ Awesome


Anyways, Banned for watchman character being too awesome for your avi.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 17, 2011)

you're banned because there's a pony in YOUR avvie, so where does that place YOU?


----------



## Lili (Feb 18, 2011)

You're banned because I don't know what the hell your avvie is.


----------



## Spatz (Feb 18, 2011)

your banned because your siggy pinkie is creepin the shi#s out of me man....


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 18, 2011)

You're banned because you are not named Sprinkles McFluffkins.


----------



## Lili (Feb 18, 2011)

You're banned because you have an awesome lastname that is equally as awesome as your first name.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 18, 2011)

You're banned because seriously, the ponies _have to go._


----------



## Lili (Feb 19, 2011)

You're banned because if ponies go, then Watchmen and Lady Gaga has to go.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 19, 2011)

You're banned because you have a name that makes me hungry. God knows why that is, knowing my mind.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 19, 2011)

You're banned because I have to admit, that pony's very pretty.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 19, 2011)

You're banned because your name reminds me of a great car named SUbaru.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 19, 2011)

You're banned for having a car in your siggy.


----------



## Lili (Feb 19, 2011)

You're banned because you have something that I don't know what the hell it is in your siggie.  *feels stupid*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 20, 2011)

You're banned because I do. (About yours, not his.)


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 20, 2011)

You're banned because of course you know you're _one of them_


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 20, 2011)

You're bannned cuz is it my imagination or is the pony-obsessed population of TCoD growing...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 20, 2011)

You're banned because it isn't all in your head.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh no... The voices are more audible than ever... You... You're bannned... *runs away screaming*


----------



## Lili (Feb 21, 2011)

You're banned because you haven't joined the pony craze yet.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 21, 2011)

You're banned for not hearing voices in your head.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2011)

You're banned for... having a random drawing in you're siggy!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2011)

You're banned cos since Christian has been taken into a mental assylum, I, his identical brother Callum, will be taking over for him until he's better!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 21, 2011)

You're banned because Callum makes me think of somebody awesome.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2011)

You're banned cos I am awesome, I am one of only two Pokémon Trainers who are able to hold their own against Christian in a battle - Miss Locke being the other one!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 21, 2011)

You're banned because now you're making me think of Final Fantasy AND awesomeness.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2011)

You're banned cos I've played quite a lot of Final Fantasy, and I don't know what you mean... No, really, I've played and completed 7 of them (VI, VII, VIII, I, bit of IV so doesn't really count, Dirge, Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2)! Well, actually, it seemed more in my head...


----------



## Lili (Feb 22, 2011)

You're banned because I really want to get the first Final Fantasy!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 22, 2011)

You're banned because the more FF, the better. (Also, it reminded me of FF due to a character named Locke, YAC.)


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 22, 2011)

You're banned for not being in the order of the pony (the chaos pony, not my little pony).


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 22, 2011)

You're banned for pointing that out.


----------



## Lili (Feb 22, 2011)

You're banned because I was taught pointing was rude.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 22, 2011)

You're banned because one particular type of pointing with a certain finger is VERY rude.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 22, 2011)

Your banned for talking about that pointing a certain finger is bad.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 22, 2011)

You're banned because *points a certain finger at you*


----------



## Lili (Feb 23, 2011)

You're banned because you pointed at them with said rude finger.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 23, 2011)

You're banned because ponies can't point fingers with hooves.


----------



## Lili (Feb 23, 2011)

You're banned because you're right :o


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 23, 2011)

you're banned because you can't ban someone for being right.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 23, 2011)

You're banned because of the Cheshire Cat in your avatar.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 23, 2011)

You're banned because it's just a fakemon based on the Chesire Cat.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 23, 2011)

You're banned because it's a creepy fakemon based on the Chesire cat.


----------



## Lili (Feb 24, 2011)

You're banned because your mom's creepy.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 24, 2011)

You're banned cos have you actually met her mother?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 25, 2011)

You're banned because my mother's more annoying than creepy.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 25, 2011)

you're banned because it's been six years and I still don't know how you met my mother!


----------



## mewtini (Mar 1, 2011)

You're banned for not knowing how she met your mother.


----------



## Lili (Mar 1, 2011)

You're banned because I've never seen that show.  (How I Met Your Mother, I mean)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 2, 2011)

You're banned because I haven't either.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 2, 2011)

You're banned because I haven't either.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 2, 2011)

You're banned for reusing my ban.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 2, 2011)

You're banned because I don't see your name on it!


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 2, 2011)

you're banned because if her name was composed of some of the words that made up the ban, then you would see her name on it!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 3, 2011)

You're banned because my name could be on anything if you rearranged the letters correctly.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 3, 2011)

You're banned because by rearranging the letters of a word could lead into any ban and thus in not a valuable excuse.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 6, 2011)

You're banned because I have been banned for far more ludicrous reasons.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 6, 2011)

You're banned cos now my eyes are spinning...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 8, 2011)

You're banned for the discontrol of your eyeballs.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 8, 2011)

You're banned for having a throne


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 8, 2011)

You're banned because your usertitle has a different meaning than is intended to me.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 8, 2011)

Youre banned because I dont get it.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 9, 2011)

you're banned because your username isn't an english translation of ba'al zvuv.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 9, 2011)

You're banned because I totally mangled that word you just posted as "Baal Zuvasa" and now am going to use that manglization in something, thanks!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 9, 2011)

youre banned because i dont what the fuck you are talking about. Explanation please?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 9, 2011)

You're banned because I was talking about the odd word "ba'al zvuv" in some other language that wolftamer mentioned, and how when I tried to read it out, I ended up saying "Baal Zuvasa" and thus was inspired to use this mangled name somewhere.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 9, 2011)

Youre banned because oh ok


----------



## Lili (Mar 10, 2011)

You're banned because you scarred me for life when I saw you beating in old peoples' faces.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 10, 2011)

You're banned for watching him beat old people when you simply could've averted your eyes.


----------



## Lili (Mar 10, 2011)

You're banned because you don't understand.  You just couldn't *sniffle* couldn't look away :'( *sits in corner and cries*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 10, 2011)

You're banned for showing weakness in your tears.


----------



## Lili (Mar 10, 2011)

You're banned because you sound like my father.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 10, 2011)

You're banned because your father sounds like me.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 10, 2011)

You're banned cos you made me suddenly wanna see for myself now! 'Cept that would mean me going to America...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 10, 2011)

You're banned for assuming where I live.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 10, 2011)

You're banned cos in me experience, most TCoD members live across the pond from my English little self!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 11, 2011)

You're banned because AH! I LIVE IN CANADA


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 11, 2011)

You're banned because most TCoD members I've met live in Europe and you do not.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 11, 2011)

You're banned because Vixie and I live in good ol' Sou' Carlina.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 11, 2011)

You're banned for living in America.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 11, 2011)

You're banned for living in Arylettopia.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 11, 2011)

You're banned because it's fun here, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Tomatochu (Mar 11, 2011)

You're banned because I'm gonna be banned next post.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 11, 2011)

You're banned for predicting the inevitable.


----------



## Tomatochu (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for banning the person who banned you.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for banning >:^I


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 11, 2011)

You're banned because I'm going to break the chain before it gets confusing.


----------



## Lili (Mar 11, 2011)

You're banned because I'm already confused.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 11, 2011)

Youre banned because you hurt yourself in confusion


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 12, 2011)

You're banned because I used a Persim Berry to recover her confusion.


----------



## Lili (Mar 12, 2011)

You're banned because I must thank you for the Persim berry.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 13, 2011)

You're banned because berries are good. :3


----------



## Lili (Mar 13, 2011)

You're banned because personally, blueberries are my favorite :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 13, 2011)

You're banned because I've never tasted them.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 13, 2011)

Youre banned because you must not wait and taste them as soon as possible


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 14, 2011)

You're banned for spreading anger in the hearts of little children.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 14, 2011)

Youre banned because its a reference to Lord of the Flies (Yeah Arylett understood something completely different but hey idc interpret it the way you want btw im not sure interpret is a word)


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 15, 2011)

You're banned because I knew that, and Ba'al Zvuv is the Hebrew word 'Beelzebub' is based on.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 15, 2011)

^You're banned because how the fuck was I supposed to get that


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 17, 2011)

You're banned because I'm still gonna call it Baal Zuvasa 'cause that totally sounds cooler.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 17, 2011)

You're banned for having a weird Custom User Title that Google Translate recognises as a complete nonsense in Spanish.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 17, 2011)

You're banned because it isn't Spanish.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

^You're banned for being so unpredictable


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

^ Banned for describing people


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

^Banned for having a mediocre pronoun


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

^ Banned for criticizing unimaginative people.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

^Youre banned for not putting just "he" (or "she" if youre lesbian i dont know but you would date katy perry so its one out of the two)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned because you don't smell of potato. At least, I don't think.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

^ You're banned because you're not sure what to ban on.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned for not reading about my uncrémanced lavishes.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned for proving my point again


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

^ banned for pointing out a point


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned due to being an Animal-type Pokémon.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

^ banned for referencing pronouns


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 18, 2011)

you're banned because it's the idea of pronouns, not real pronouns.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned for also using a pronoun that isn't a pronoun.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned because Zoiby want balloon. Want balloon now!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned because I'm missing the reference.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 18, 2011)

you're banned because I'm doctor Zoidberg... Homeowner!!!


----------



## Caterpie (Mar 18, 2011)

For having an awesome UserName!!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned for flailing around crazily.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned for having a user title that I can't understand.
(traduces, por favor?)


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned for pointing out something I forgot to notice.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned because I will translate my usertitle now: "Of Red and Dawn! Catch the Fire of the day!"


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned because I have no idea what that is supposed to reference. (If it is one)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned because it's not supposed to reference anything; it merely references myself; I like red, my name is Arylett Dawnsborough, and I believe myself to be of the Fire element.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because it DOES reference something as you said: yourself


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned because I interpreted your question as a "reference" as meaning from a franchise that has been officially licensed and copyrighted, so technically, it isn't a reference to anything if used in that sense, which it most frequently is.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for taking something I said into deeper meaning


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned because it wasn't a deeper meaning... just a common assumption.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for proving my banning wrong


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned because my head hurts.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

You're abnned for banning me for something I have nothing to do with.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned for stating something that happens often in this thread.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned for having random drawings in your signature


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned for saying that days without laughter are wasted. I haven't laughed all day today, for your information, Miss Laughypants!


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

You're banned because you just wasted a day!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 19, 2011)

You're banned because it's more like I wasted a week.


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

You're banned for never laughing


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 19, 2011)

You're banned 'cause it ain't funny.


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

^ Banned for referencing Squall in your signature


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 19, 2011)

^You're banned for giving a shit


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

^ Banned for saying a naughty word


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 19, 2011)

^You're banned for considering shit as a naughty word. It is a natural phenomenon that should happen to you everyday.


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

^ Banned for saying solid waste is a natural phenomenon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 20, 2011)

You're banned because Squall is awesome, although not as awesome as Rinoa.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 20, 2011)

^Banned for having non-english title.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 20, 2011)

You're banned for seeking 99 legends.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 20, 2011)

You're banned because "of Red and Dawn" sounds like a messed up Pokémon reference.


----------



## Glace (Mar 20, 2011)

You're banned for thinking things are references


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 21, 2011)

You're banned because I totally never thought of "Of Red and Dawn" that way.


----------



## Glace (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for having a throne


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 21, 2011)

You're banned because there is not enough space for you on it.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 21, 2011)

you're banned because it doesn't float with its helicopter parts.


----------



## Glace (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for loving Gir x3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 21, 2011)

You're banned cos I refuse to be predictable and ban you for not loving Gir, so, Moo!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 22, 2011)

You're banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Glace (Mar 22, 2011)

You're banned for not knowing what they're talking about.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 22, 2011)

You're banned due to the intricacies of the heavenly bodies.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 22, 2011)

You're banned for using religious excuses for banning someone!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 22, 2011)

You're banned because I actually meant stars and stuff by "heavenly bodies," not religious and literally heaven.


----------



## Glace (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for making someone think religiously


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 23, 2011)

You're banned because she made me think superstitiously too, since I thought of horoscopes when I read that post.


----------



## Glace (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for having a blinking avatar


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 23, 2011)

You're banned because I make people think in ways, apparently.


----------



## Glace (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for honoring Black and White.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 24, 2011)

You're banned for not honouring it.


----------



## Glace (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for saying a false statement


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned for banning someone in a hipocritical way, such as banning someone for honoring something you also honor.


----------



## Sypl (Mar 25, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Banned for banning someone in a hipocritical way, such as banning someone for honoring something you also honor.


Banned for banning someone who bannned someone who bannned someone who bannned someone  who bannned someone  who bannned someone  who bannned someone  who bannned someone  who bannned someone  who bannned someone  who bannned someone  who bannned someone  who bannned someone  who bannned someone...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 25, 2011)

You're banned for shattering my poor mind.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 25, 2011)

you're banned because a mind can't own money on its own anyway. except maybe Gargravarr.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 25, 2011)

You're banned for making an against-the-grain banning!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

^Banned for being 26 years old


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 25, 2011)

You're banned for being half my age!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned for being twice my age >:o


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 25, 2011)

You're banned for being an Ox in the Chinese Zodiac! (Or are you a Tiger?)


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned because yes.
Even though it doesn't describe me in any way.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 25, 2011)

You're banned for using one word to ban someone.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

You're banned because I was obviously invoking the Mathematician's Answer.


----------



## Glace (Mar 26, 2011)

You're banned for invoking


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 26, 2011)

You're banned because Math is all that is Unholy.


----------



## Glace (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 26, 2011)

You're banned for informing me of the last line.


----------



## Glace (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for teaching me how to pronounce your name.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 26, 2011)

You're banned for not teaching me when it could be pronounced in a variety of ways.


----------



## Lili (Mar 28, 2011)

You're banned because I've always pronounced it one way and it was the correct way.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 28, 2011)

you're banned because the robot ain't have no arms.


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

You're banned because of your little blue canary


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 28, 2011)

you're banned for having no birdhouse in your soul.


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

You're banned for referencing a soul i don't have


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2011)

You're banned for not having a soul.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 28, 2011)

you're banned because there are a lot of souls I don't have, but I still have mine.


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

You're banned because i stole your soul and sold it on eBay.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2011)

You're banned because your tasty non-soul was made into soup by moi, a French man who hates having his name capitalized.


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned for knowing moi.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2011)

You're banned for not knowing him. He's only mentioned by like, so many people!


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

You're banned because I dictate so.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2011)

You're banned for being random lovely.


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

You're banned because mine is currently set on "What's Up?"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2011)

You're banned because it's lovely AGAIN.


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

^ You're banned because I'm making a third banner.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2011)

You're banned because I too one day will have a banner in my signature.


----------



## Glace (Mar 29, 2011)

You're banned because I could make you one.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2011)

You're banned because I'd rather handle it myself, but thank you for the offer.


----------



## Hogia (Mar 29, 2011)

You're banned because I haven't been on in months and I feel bad about that. :<


----------



## Glace (Mar 29, 2011)

You're banned for interupting our bans.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 29, 2011)

You're banned because I'm restarting them again!


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned for banning about banners.


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned for grinning


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned for asking me what's up.


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned because it says Merveilleux


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned because it's changed to lovely again. It seems to think that I'm lovely.


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because it thinks _I'm_ lovely.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 30, 2011)

you're banned for having a banner that says the value of lovely is less than 3.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned because I'm lovelier than you.


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned because i'm merveilleux


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned because I am not moi.


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned because squall declared it


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned because Rinoa declared my ban.


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned because there's no good or bad


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 30, 2011)

You're banned for ripping things off my signature.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

youre banned for having exactly 5515 posts as this post is written.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 31, 2011)

you're banned because 5515 is somebody's address... probably.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

you're banned for not being 100% sure


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned 100%


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned 60%, with a 10% chance of fog.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned rainy with a chance of sandstorm


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned. Period.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned for ninjasking.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned for banning for no reason

EDIT: You're banned because i got ninja'd


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned because somebody banned me for the same reason I banned you, which was ninjasking.


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned because ninjasking is not ninja-ing.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned because its the pokequivalent


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned for creating a word.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

Youre banned for bullying my creativity


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned for taking me seriously.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned 'cause frimming up jimmers is quite froptacular.


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

^ Banned for abouting your avatar.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned for making your avatar the opposite element of your usertitle.


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned because that's an inside joke.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned because there is a joke inside.


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

You're abnned because there are jokes outside.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned because there are some jokes that are both inside and out.


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

You're abnned because some are upside-down.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 31, 2011)

You're banned for turning them upside-down.


----------



## Glace (Apr 1, 2011)

You're banned for turning them rightside-up.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 1, 2011)

You're banned for not repairing the metriculancies of these jokes, when they were clearly in dire need.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 1, 2011)

^8anned 8ecause i cant tell what your title says


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 1, 2011)

you're banned for buckets!!!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 1, 2011)

You're banned because of nonbuckets.


----------



## Aobaru (Apr 1, 2011)

You're banned because my eyes are blinded right now :\


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 1, 2011)

You're banned because I turned off stylesheets in my browser and cannot see the blindingness, thankfully.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 3, 2011)

banned because i know how to pronounce your name


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 3, 2011)

You're banned for being a primly lord.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 4, 2011)

banned cause i herd u dont liek mudkipz


----------



## Glace (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned because i do


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 4, 2011)

You're banned for being verily scruputacious.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 4, 2011)

^Banned for wanting to be a model like Elesa


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 5, 2011)

You're banned because I can't help it, she's just sooo cool and I need to figure out what to do with my life.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 5, 2011)

You're banned cos I'm in the same boat myself...


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 7, 2011)

^Banned for being banned


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

^Banned for having 393 posts


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned because Bianca banned you.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 8, 2011)

you're banned for having 2 x 2 x 2 x 3 x 5 x 7 posts.

By which I mean you're banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned because math is evil.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned for even SAYING the word 'math'


----------



## mewtini (Apr 8, 2011)

^ You're banned because you have insulted math :c Try and say you hate science and I'll go into raaage.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 8, 2011)

you're banned for preferring REEEAAALL SCIENCE to paranormal science, a field of science completely accepted by The Swollen Eyeball.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned because I am neutral about science.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned because neutrals just can't be trusted.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned because smirky people can't be trusted.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

^Banned because Dave is sad


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned because I don't know which Dave you're referring to.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because Bro died.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned because of Homestuck references and spoilers.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because I have all of the references.


ALL OF THEM


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned because that's probably another reference.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 8, 2011)

you're banned because Ace Died.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned because I have no idea who that is, and am not bothered by it since I'm probably not going to read Homestuck again from the bits I've read.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned because Ace is from One Piece, not Homestuck. And he dies.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned because now all these references are confusing me, so I'll just make a reference myself: Sephiroth stabs Aeris.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 8, 2011)

You're banned cos there's got to be a limit on the number of spoilers per page! If there isn't one, THERE SHOULD BE ONE!


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

^Banned because there was no reference that I recongnized in your post.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 9, 2011)

You're banned due to night time.


----------



## Mai (Apr 9, 2011)

You're banned due to daytime.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 9, 2011)

You're banned for being several hours ahead of us in UK!


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 9, 2011)

^Banned for being Generation 31


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 9, 2011)

You're banned for being the colour of my favourite colour! (if that makes sense... Wait, yes, yes it does!)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 10, 2011)

^Banned for not realizing Kyuubi is a man-eating world-destructing monster and _not_ a cute thing.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 10, 2011)

You're banned for being a Smeargle who was once a Victini and a ghost thing I can't remember the name of.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 11, 2011)

^You're banned since you don't remember that his avatar was a Victini with blueberries or some fruit.


----------



## Torronto (Apr 11, 2011)

^Banned for being smarter than the average 10 year old.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 11, 2011)

You're banned for being smarter than the average whatever-it-is that you are.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 11, 2011)

You're banned because the kyuubi is no match for Fox. Spy Fox.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 11, 2011)

You're banned because I like dogs better than foxes.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 11, 2011)

^You're banned because (nobody cares) foxes are better.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 11, 2011)

You're banned because of differing opinions.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 11, 2011)

You're banned because the sky is green.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 12, 2011)

You're banned because it's actually blue and gray.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 12, 2011)

You're banned because it's sometimes orange and pink too.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 12, 2011)

You're banned because the sky is also purple black at night time.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 12, 2011)

you're banned because I've never seen it green or brown.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2011)

^Banned for not seeing it


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 13, 2011)

You're banned for not backflipping into a giant vat of brown sky.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

^Banned because I /did/ backflip into a giant vat of brown sky.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 13, 2011)

You're banned because you have no way of proving such.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

^Banned for not believing


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 13, 2011)

^ banned for being too naive to realize hope is useless

Also im banned for being such a pessimist jerk


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

^banned for posting a lot


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 13, 2011)

^banned for banning me with an argument that could be used to ban him too


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

^Banned because I feel like it


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 14, 2011)

^Banned because Russia could decide to fire off nuclear missiles to USA just cuz they felt like it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 14, 2011)

You're banned because Russia probably couldn't due to Governmental Bureaucracy; they'd probably have to fill out a million forms and consult like a bajillion people to do that and it'd take forever to get the missiles out of the vault and they'd also be breaking a whole bunch of agreements, I believe.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2011)

^Banned for being completely logical, not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 14, 2011)

You're banned because that's highly unusual for me.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2011)

^Banned for being unusual


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 14, 2011)

You're banned for pointing out something I'd thought would be relatively obvious.


----------



## Skroy (Apr 14, 2011)

You're banned for thinking that it was relatively obvious.


----------



## Lili (Apr 14, 2011)

You're banned because the last episode of Panty & Stocking sucked.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 14, 2011)

You're banned because I am in an astronomically bad mood.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2011)

^Banned because you need to listen to some happy techno to calm yourself.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned because it has now worn off, and also, in such a mood, happy techno would've made me want to punch puppies anyway.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2011)

^Banned because wanting to punch puppies


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned because the new Man On Earth album is still not out yet.


----------



## Lili (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned because you're making me look up what that is.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned because the relevant portion should have been obvious.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned because I want to punch your puppies.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned for being too aggressive.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned because punching is better than kissing and skipping around like a hippie.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 15, 2011)

you're banned because I'm not sure what's the worst way to interpret Arylette's second to most recent statement, and the last one isn't so great either.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned for filling my mind with perverted thoughts and adding an "e" to the end of my name that doesn't belong there.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 15, 2011)

you're banned for not having an "e" at the end of your name.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned because this criteria also applies to you.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 15, 2011)

you're banned because you only know my username, and the "e" would come after the 9 so it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Lili (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned because I wish I had an "e" at the end of my username.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned because you at least have a vowel!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 15, 2011)

You're banned because hello.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2011)

^Banned because hi


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 16, 2011)

You're banned because whoa, I haven't see Time Psyduck in ages.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 17, 2011)

^Banned for the unintended pun


----------



## Rikuu (Apr 17, 2011)

you're banned for banning people who ban other people


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 17, 2011)

You're banned for doing what's been done.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 18, 2011)

You're banned because everyone here does the same thing.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 19, 2011)

You're banned cos I've jus seen Justin Bieber being gunned down on CSI! *revels in the hate and jealousy*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2011)

You're banned because Justin Bieber is mentioned everywhere on the internet now, it's like Godwin's Law. Bieber's Law.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 21, 2011)

You're banned because current hatred of Justin Bieber is directing much-needed hatred away from 4Kids TV, who is the manifestation of all that is evil.


----------



## Lili (Apr 21, 2011)

You're banned because I like both of them :(


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2011)

You're banned because I'm neutral about both.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 21, 2011)

You're banned because so am I.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2011)

You're banned because the last time I saw you, I think you were how old I am now.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 21, 2011)

You're banned because that doesn't seem to be possible.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2011)

You're banned because it was several years ago, so it would be possible.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 22, 2011)

You're banned for banning a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned a person.

And that was only a fraction of bans

you confused bro


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 24, 2011)

You're banned for providing a long but repetitive reason for banning.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 24, 2011)

You're banned for being in front of the TARDIS.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 24, 2011)

You're banned because that's my TARDIS. I just disguise it as that other guy's so people don't freak out about it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 25, 2011)

You're banned for impersonating another man's TARDIS.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 25, 2011)

You're banned because he doesn't have copyright over TARDIS designs.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned because the ones who created him do.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned for obviously forgetting about the Chameleon Circuit!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned for having more than one language in your username.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned for trying to pilot a TARDIS with the power of headaches!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned for being sat next to me, and we could obviously talk properly, but we're still communicating through TCoD anyway :D


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned for deciding to type your thoughts instead of verbalising them! Like you usually do!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 26, 2011)

Your banned for assuming my thoughts are being typed and not spoken


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned cos you do realise you and I are probably gonna spend almost all of this week monopolising TCoD's Forum Games, right?


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned because I do know this, and that tomorrow we won't be due to the need to go into town and socialise


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned cos I DID say "almost"!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned because shut up!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned for holding a conversation under the guise of banning each other.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

You're banned cos we don't need to have a conversation on the net, PhaRaoH's right next to me!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned because that makes things worse, not better.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned due to a lack of flaxfleving.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned for not providing a definition for 'flaxfleving'.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned because to flaxfleve means to make up crazy shit wildly. (Which I frequently do.)


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned because your definition is no good now.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned cos, given who came up with that particular word, I think, really, anyone should have been able to guess that that was the definition of "flaxfleving"!


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned cause you react odd to my Nekoness X3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned cos you fit the profile of a Neko TOO WELL!


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned cause you owe Zoltan a cookie >:]


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned for getting Mew on that personality test! (that sounds familiar...)


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned cause you haven't done the test or shown the results if you have xD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned cos I got *shakes head* Togetic!


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned cause you're a copy cat *meow*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned cos technically speaking you're the copycat cos I did the personality LOOOOOONG before you did!


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned cause you wouldn't know what to do if I turned up at your door as a neko X3 *meow meow*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned so stop being a neko, damnit!!!


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned cause you brought it on as well as the fact this little neko has to go... to your door xD *meow*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 27, 2011)

You're banned cos I'm suddenly not in tomorrow for some bizarre reason...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 28, 2011)

You're banned because I feel like flaxfleving right now.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 28, 2011)

You're banned for being the last person to post on this thread.


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 28, 2011)

You're banned for being Time Psyduck


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 28, 2011)

You're banned because I am what I am, and what I am needs no excuses...


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 28, 2011)

You're banned for being a Dalek in your signature


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 28, 2011)

You're banned because you should probably take another look.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned for being a they.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned for Mafia... ing


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for wanting me to fear you because you have glasses.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for having a number of posts that starts with the number of spirits contained in spiritomb.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 29, 2011)

You're banned for not saying 'You're' at the beginning of your posts.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Apr 29, 2011)

You're banned because more than one person seems to have done it.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for being post number 666 in this thread.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 29, 2011)

You're banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for having no clickables in your signature.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 29, 2011)

You're banned for banning the guy that got banned by you.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 29, 2011)

You're banned because I said so.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 29, 2011)

You're banned for not cosplaying as Taokaka!!!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 30, 2011)

You're banned because I don't want to, have to, need to or have the ability to.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

You're banned for lacking the ability and desire to cosplay as Taokaka!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 30, 2011)

You're banned because I don't care.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

You're banned for not caring to do neko cosplay!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 30, 2011)

You're banned for creating a paper town and putting it on the map, making people believe it is a real place


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

You're banned cos you showed me a picture of a signpost welcoming me to said town!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 30, 2011)

Your banned because the town is actually real, due to a general store being built in its name, and has a population of 0


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

You're banned cos the population of Zwiblibthwonmg is actually "The Voices In Your Head"!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 30, 2011)

You're banned because... *gets distracted* blood...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

You're banned cos I thought you were a Werewolf, not a Vampire!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 30, 2011)

you're banned Because this post has Random Capitalisation


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

You're banned cos it's not random, we're only making you think it is...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 30, 2011)

You're banned for not getting the reference that I never expected you to get


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 1, 2011)

You're banned for being as old as me.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

You're banned for not being as old as me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 1, 2011)

You're banned for being older than me, but younger than my sister.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Your banned for a completely different reason.


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 1, 2011)

you're banned for an even more different reason than yours.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

You're banned for not elaborating on the reason.


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 1, 2011)

you're banned for the same thing.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

You're banned because you were supposed to ban me for that the first time.


----------



## Sypl (May 2, 2011)

You're banned for having a ban war.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 2, 2011)

You're banned because that happens all the time here.


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

You're banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 3, 2011)

You're banned because you've been here less than two months, so of course you'll have less posts.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 5, 2011)

You're banned because your new avvie is attractive.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 5, 2011)

You're banned because he's popular in his series.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 6, 2011)

You're banned due to the intricacies of the disentered time warp.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 7, 2011)

You're banned for something that happened in my past and your future.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 10, 2011)

You're banned for something that happened in your present and ego-present.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

You're banned because I can't think of a reason to ban you any more.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 11, 2011)

You're banned because I can: I ban you for probably not smelling of liver.


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 12, 2011)

You're banned because your liver smells of liver.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 12, 2011)

You're banned because your fear smells of liver.


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 12, 2011)

you're banned because your kidneys smell of fear.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 12, 2011)

You're banned because swapping the organ doesn't make the reason different enough.


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 12, 2011)

you're banned because it depends on the function of the organ. a fearful liver and a pair of fearful kidneys are two different things entirely.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 13, 2011)

You're banned because I don't care about what you think my organs smell like.


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 13, 2011)

You're banned for not saying it sooner.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 14, 2011)

You're banned for expecting me to know you were going to carry on with similar ban reason ahead of time, and then say something that would have been less meaningful if it had been said earlier.


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 16, 2011)

You're banned because it still would have applied to previous bans.


----------



## DarkAura (May 16, 2011)

Your banned for not saying "DarkAura is the best person in the land of Dinosaur"!!!!!


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 16, 2011)

You're banned because this is Chronologically your first appearance here, and thus no-one could make any statement using your name that was actually referring to you.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 19, 2011)

You're banned cos you have to be about as well known as me, PhaRaoH, Arylet or Time before people start referencing you deliberately on a regular basis!


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 20, 2011)

You're banned for giving a ban reason that seems to apply to a person who was banned several days previously.


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 20, 2011)

You're banned for not being a Space Golduck.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 20, 2011)

You're banned because time is more interesting that space. And evolution is for wimps.


----------



## Hogia (May 20, 2011)

You're banned because two out out of my five favourite subjects are Science and Tech.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 21, 2011)

You're banned because that's nice but nothing to do with me.


----------



## zeKieranator (May 21, 2011)

You're banned for assuming that you have to be banned for something that relates to you.


----------



## Palamon (May 21, 2011)

Banned for having a Ninetales in your avatar.

50 posts...w00t.


----------



## Lili (May 21, 2011)

You're banned because no one cares about your post count.


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 22, 2011)

you're banned because my post count is almost 666.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 22, 2011)

You're banned because that's not a very high post count at all.


----------



## zeKieranator (May 22, 2011)

You're banned for commenting on people's post counts.


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 22, 2011)

You're banned because everybody's doing it, don't you want to be cool?


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 22, 2011)

You're banned for explaining that before I did.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I is back to being the old me again!!!

Callum: *muffled protests*

Christian: Quiet!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 31, 2011)

You're banned because I know somebody named Callum.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2011)

You're bannned cuz didn't I once remind you of Final Fantasy VI?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 31, 2011)

You're banned because I'll be damned if I remember half the things I say.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2011)

You're bannned, cuz I'm the same...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 1, 2011)

You're banned due to the cortulex in your himial joint.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 4, 2011)

You're bannned cuz, so you have squeaky joints too, huh?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 10, 2011)

You're banned for suggesting such an offensive notion.


----------



## Lili (Jun 11, 2011)

You're banned because personally, I like squeaky joints.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

Your banned because You have a Helmet in your avatar.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned for making the timeless grammatical mistake that nobody really ever seems to learn.


----------



## zeKieranator (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned for caring about other people's grammar.


----------



## Lili (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned because of course it matters!  This world is built upon grammar!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned for being a test subject.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned for being a fake. A fakey fakey fake.
Like magic and fairies.


----------



## Loffyglu (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned for seeking legendaries. >C I mean, _sheesh_, how could you?!


----------



## Lili (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned for loffying glue.  Whatever that means.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

your banned because ponies shouldn't be in helmets...BIRDS should be in helmets.


----------



## Lili (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned because Charizards aren't all that cool.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned because loffying glue is now my favourite phrase and you made it and I'm totally going to use it, thank you.


----------



## Lili (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned because you're welcome :3


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

Your banned because I have a RIZADON! A japenese Charizard.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned because I've never been to Japen.


----------



## Lili (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned because my dad's girlfriend once went to Japan and she said it was fun to say dirty things in Japanese in front of people :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 12, 2011)

You're banned because I was speaking of Japen, not Japan.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 13, 2011)

You're banned because I have no idea where that is.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

Your banned for being a wolftamer


----------



## Lili (Jun 13, 2011)

You're banned for being a Rizadon.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 13, 2011)

You're banned for liking ponies.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 13, 2011)

You're banned for liking Homestucks.


----------



## Lili (Jun 13, 2011)

You're banned for liking flaming doggies.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 13, 2011)

You're banned for liking flower bears.


----------



## Lili (Jun 13, 2011)

You're banned because you killed the entire population of Dragon Island, which were all baby dragons


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 14, 2011)

You're banned because I wasn't aware of having done this.


----------



## Lili (Jun 14, 2011)

You're banned because you were sleepwalking the whole time


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 15, 2011)

You're banned for having witnessed it without waking me up at all, so technically, it's your fault.


----------



## Lili (Jun 15, 2011)

You're banned because I was sleeping as well.


----------



## DarkHydra (Jun 15, 2011)

You're banned for a moorhen moving to Austria


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 15, 2011)

You're banned because I haven't the faintest what a moorhen is.


----------



## DarkHydra (Jun 15, 2011)

You're banned because this is a moorhen


----------



## Mai (Jun 19, 2011)

You're banned because I can't bother to click on that link.


----------



## Zhu Que (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned for being a combination of Absol and Spinda - what the shit man?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 19, 2011)

You're banned for having gender differences.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 19, 2011)

You're banned for giving a shit about gender differences.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Jun 20, 2011)

You're banned for referencing a book that involves a horribly gruesome (albeit extremely well-deserved) death in your username.


----------



## Lili (Jun 20, 2011)

You're banned because you're the new kid.  *proceeds to bully you and stuff you in your locker*


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Jun 20, 2011)

You're banned for hatin' on the new kid.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 20, 2011)

You're banned for criticizing a major novel in modern literacy.


----------



## Lili (Jun 20, 2011)

You're banned because I haven't read the novel yet since we read in sophomore year which I haven't been in yet until August.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because it's easy to borrow it at a local library


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2011)

You're banned because I don't want to have to read it twice.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

You're banned because I have to read most things twice


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

You're bannned cuz when I do that I always read parts I don't remember from the first read through... Maybe I should see a doctor or somert about my memory...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

You're banned for not looking at the most recent post and taking too long to write out your own post and yelling at me for ninja'ing you! (lol at your face)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

You're bannned for Ninja'ing me at all!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

You're banned for being too slow to avoid being ninja'd even though I waited for you to reply before I even began typing


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

You're bannned cuz that can be seen as being somewhat Neko, meaning Krazoa's not the only one...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

You're banned because I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

You're bannned cuz the way you said implies you were lying in wait, possibly sneaking up on us waiting for the right time to strike! Jus like Lionesses, Tigers/Tigresses, Leopards, Ocelots, Pumas, Panthers...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

You're banned because I was actually trying to determine what you were writing and what you were writing it for. After seeing you type a lot, I decided you weren't typing for that particular thread, and posted myself. Taking a lot less time than you.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I don't really type a lot in replies, I only ever type copious amounts when it's the epic deaths in "The Suicide Game", but that's only really to satisfy my want to tell a story! Granted I type long replies on Hellgarth, but can you blame me? In the Yu-Gi-Oh! Role-Play it's because I'm telling a story, and I and my opponent tend to make long and complicated moves involving strategies and counter-strategies, moves and counters to each other's moves! Then when it's in the game we've stolen for our talking to each other, it's usually cuz I have a fair bit to say! Hang on...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

You're banned because I fell asleep while waiting for you to type this


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

You're bannned so... *Yells in her ear*


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

You're banned for not listening to me when I tell you to GET OUT OF MY EAR!!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

You're bannned for never getting into my eyes so I can see without glasses all the time!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

You're banned for blaming me for that


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

You're bannned cuz, MOO!


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 22, 2011)

You're banned because Woodrow Wilson's 15th point is "Ocelots Are Awesome."


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2011)

You're banned because that person sounds awfully familiar.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 22, 2011)

You're banned because he was a U.S. President!


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2011)

You're banned because I have no interest in presidents and such so I try to ignore all important information and fill my head with useless ones, like how a Stegosaurus' brain was the size of a walnut and such.


----------



## DarkHydra (Jun 22, 2011)

You're banned because....WALNUT!


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2011)

You're banned because that's my favorite scene in the movie.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 22, 2011)

You're banned because if you truly liked a movie, every scene would be your favorite.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 24, 2011)

You're bannned cuz, shut up!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 10, 2011)

You're banned because apparently, some games got deleted when I wasn't looking.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 10, 2011)

^Banned for trolling


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 10, 2011)

You're banned for banning me for something I wasn't aware I was doing.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2011)

You're bannned for getting bannned for something me and PhaRaoH never got bannned for...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 15, 2011)

You're banned for having a seeming obsessive with the draconic element.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I'm not obsessive! *neatens up table in front of me as it's bugging the hell out of me!!!*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 15, 2011)

You're banned for not having lower level monsters in your signature.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 15, 2011)

You're banned for not being a monater.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 16, 2011)

You're banned because I can't think of a reason to ban you


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 23, 2011)

You're banned for not proving your squishing prowess.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

HOLD IT
You're banned.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 23, 2011)

You're banned for probably making a reference that I missed.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

OBJECTION
You're still banned.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 23, 2011)

You're banned because now I get it.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

You're banned because your username is too weird.


----------



## Ever (Sep 27, 2011)

You're banned because you can't smile


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 27, 2011)

Your banned for not playing "The Game"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 27, 2011)

You're banned for having a dark aura about you.


----------



## Ever (Sep 27, 2011)

You're banned for disliking dark auras!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 27, 2011)

You're banned because I never said that.


----------



## Ever (Sep 28, 2011)

You're banned for denying your actions!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 29, 2011)

You're banned because I cannot deny something I never said, not once did I say "I dislike dark auras," I only banned a person for having one, which is not actually saying that.


----------



## Ever (Sep 30, 2011)

You're banned for being right.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 30, 2011)

You're banned for conversation-stalking.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 30, 2011)

You're banned for letting the ponies assimlate you.


----------



## Mai (Sep 30, 2011)

You're banned for having a typo in the word "assimilate."

(In before I get banned for invoking Muphry's Law...)


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 30, 2011)

You're banned for liking purple.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 30, 2011)

You're banned for being a decade younger than my old ass.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Oct 1, 2011)

You're banned for being too red.

Commie.


----------



## Ever (Oct 1, 2011)

You're banned for not having pupils. You're scary.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 2, 2011)

You're banned for overtaking the FG.


----------



## Ever (Oct 2, 2011)

(FG? What?) Never mind, I get in now!

You're banned for having a Custom User Title that I can't understand :(


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 3, 2011)

You're banned because you learn about fellow forum-goers by conversation-stalking.


----------



## mewtini (Oct 3, 2011)

You're banned because...

because...

because...

*YOU'RE YOUNGER THAN ME!*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 4, 2011)

You're banned because you're younger than me, although then again, I'm the oldest person who regularly posts in FG.


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2011)

You're banned for changing your avvie away from Rose Whip, 'cause I really liked her...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

You're banned because your signature is always changing.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

(She's using random tags)

Speaking of which....

You're banned for not knowing about random tags

(try refreshing the page over and over and keep looking at the thing i banned you at)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 7, 2011)

You're bannned cuz random tags are trying to steal my new Spirit Deck!


----------



## Ever (Oct 8, 2011)

Your banned for suddenly appearing out of the blue after abandoning us D:


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

You're banned for turning into a Butterfree.


----------



## Ever (Oct 9, 2011)

You're banned for EATING coffee D:


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm bannned cuz I'd've thought everyone on TCoD would know by now that I am like the wind: I come and go as I please and you always know when I break!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

You're banned for being from space!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I'm not from Space! I'm from Space Australia, Sheila, where all the men have red skin and sound like Jack Atlas with a REAL accent!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 17, 2011)

You're banned for being chosen by Dave.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

You're bannned for not being created by the BBC! *Nelson Munz laugh*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

You're banned for copying Nelson's laugh.


----------



## Ever (Oct 18, 2011)

You're banned because I can't think of a reason to ban you!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

You're banned for gliding!


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

You're banned because people are shipping us! (Even though it's my fault)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned because it's all your fault.


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for being ALWAYS SO RIGHT GRR!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Everglider said:


> Banned for being ALWAYS SO RIGHT GRR!


Banned for STILL NOT HELPING



GAAH, WE'RE HAVING OUR FIRST FIGHT. ; ;


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> Banned for STILL NOT HELPING
> 
> 
> 
> GAAH, WE'RE HAVING OUR FIRST FIGHT. ; ;


Look who's talking!

You are banned because...the "Raichu" in your name isn't capitalized.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Should it?

Banned for being shipped.


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

I think so.

You're banned 'cuz I could say the same 'bout chu.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for being a dirty traitor!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I don't really think this is the best place to have these sorts of discussions...


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

You're banned because your siggy has a scrollbar.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

You're bannned for not having a scrollbar in your signature!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

You're banned for having Reshiram and zekrom rip-offs in your sig.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

You're bannned cuz "Light and Darkness Dragon" and "Red-Eyes Black Dragon" are about 10 years older than both Reshiram AND Zekrom! Well Red-Eyes is!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

You're banned. For being banned.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I've never heard that before...


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

You're banned because I've only heard of Red-Eyes Black Dragon!
And because of the absence of Blue-Eyes White Dragon!

W00t! 1,300 posts!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

You're banned for banning banned bannners!


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

You're banned because I'm so confused 6_9


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

You're banned for not having a scyther.


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

You're banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

You're banned for bringing that up.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 20, 2011)

You're banned for having an argument in this happy and undisturbed thread!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

You're banned because it wasn't my fault.


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

You're banned because I was simply reffering to the fact that Scyther are unobtainable on Earth at the present time, excluding plushies.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

You're banned because you haven't joined my fanfic's fan group yet.
Also, hi.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2011)

You're bannned cuz; *sigh* fanfics...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

You're banned for disrespecting the sacred tratditon that is writieng fanfiction!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I've been writing stories since before fanfiction was ever made popular!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

You're banned because, er, i um, think you're reallly awesome and stuff...... uh, for banning!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2011)

You're bannned for forgetting modest, so don't forget it!!!


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

You're banned for having been here 2 more years than me and still being a Metapod.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

You're banned for not posting when i post.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

You're banned for reaching for the stars and finding a Jirachi.


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

You're banned for having a nonsensical user title.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

You're banned for putting the 'fish jumps' thing in your sig.


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

You're banned for being a freaking drama llama.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

You're banned for rhyming words of POWER AND AWESOME POSSUMNESS.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

You're banned for being called Ulqi-chan.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 26, 2011)

You're banned for living inside Nyan Cat.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

You're banned for having a rubbish Wobbuffet in love smiley in your signature.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 26, 2011)

You're banned because you're right.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for being a frost dragon.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Yo're banned for taking 4 days to catch a Scyther. I COULD DO IT IN ONE!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Your banned for NOT being a totally dominating dream crusher of dreams.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Everglider said:


> Yo're banned for taking 4 days to catch a Scyther. I COULD DO IT IN ONE!


I trusted you with that....

You're banned for breaking my trust, and so is Artica for the sake of the game.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for banning me for banning Ever.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned because my brain is about to explode!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for letting such a thing happen!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not being a pokemon.

(If so, I would assume absol)


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for making assumptions.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for being too awesome~


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for having too epic of a name.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for not telling me i'm awesome yet.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned because I just said it!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for reaching Viridian. I was supposed to kidnap you


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned cause you just...are.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for being...Chan. Ey.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not wanting me to change my username.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for anonymous reasons.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for being 'anonamosue'


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for reaching Viridian City.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for having a rainbowy glowy thing in your signature xD


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for being a Togetic Mew.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not noticing the invisible pikachu beside you nya X3


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for being a Neko


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not giving the neko any glowsticks nya X3


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for saying nya


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not catching a neko X3 nya


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned because I say so.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not knowing who your boss is nya X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for bring here longer than me, yet I have alot more posts.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not realising that I travel in time nya X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for having such an awesome power


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not joining me in the neko dance nya X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned because I did yesterday. :D


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not telling me it happened yesterday nya X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not asking~


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not glomping the neko on site night X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for being right...


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not telling me why you have neko repel spray.. nya <<;


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for noticing it...!


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for failing to realise nekos notice everything nya X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for being right...again... *sighs*


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not giving me a Death Note nya ^.^

*pets*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned because you deny the fact that Ghost Nappa haunts you~


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned because you haven't stated the Doctor's first rule nya X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned because I forgot to sleep last night


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned because you haven't teased me with glowy stuff and string yet nya X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not mentioning  this


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for telling off the neko nya X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

You're banned for not giving me a reason to.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 28, 2011)

you're banned for making less sense than me. and thats saying something.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

You're banned for being hilarious. Which is a totally stupid reason to ban someone.


----------



## Dar (Oct 28, 2011)

Youre banned for banning someone for a stupid reason.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

You're banned for naming yourself Dark.


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

Well then you're banned for naming yourself Spunky!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

You're banned for having a Chibi Dragon avatar..


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

You're banned for having an adorable avatar nya ^.^


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

You're banned for being an electric toge-mew.


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 28, 2011)

You're banned for getting me curious of something involving you xD


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

You're banned so I can send you to Greece so he can be happy that I sent him a neko. Then you can come back.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

You're banned for liking English cooking. (I love English cooking.)


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

You're banned for banning someone for liking English cooking when you yourself like it too. Yuppers.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 29, 2011)

You're banned for being made in China so I can prove to all the nation-tans that they should make their own stuff.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

You're banned for being a frost dragon.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

You're banned for being a soup addict.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 29, 2011)

You're banned because your signature is the dramtic gopher (I watch south park with that, XD)


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

You're banned for having a scrolly sig.


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

You're banned for being in NyanCatLand.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

You're banned for not using my advert.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 2, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I'm suddenly hating missing out on the insanity that occurs while I am not around! (Damned neko... And she warned me earlier 'n'all...)


----------



## Ever (Nov 3, 2011)

You're banned for having so many fewer post that me, even though you've been here for nearly 2 more years than me. That was oddly worded...


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

You're banned for changing your username.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

You're bannned cuz... She changed her username?


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

You're banned for being The Ugg Man.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

You're bannned for not having a very clear Personal Pronoun!


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 3, 2011)

You're banned because you are a dark angel that was created by the BBC. No actually, the BBC are pretty cool because they make Doctor Who and stuff. So instead:

You're banned for having a variation of Red-Eyes Black Dragon that looks different from mine. And also because Red-Eyes is obviously cooler than Blue-Eyes White Dragon but Blue-Eyes is stronger.

EDIT:Red-Eyes are cool. Like bowties. And fezes. Etc.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I don't actually HAVE that Red-Eyes Black Dragon for real, and also cuz I thought I was TCoD's only Red-Eyes fan...


----------



## Ever (Nov 4, 2011)

You're banned because I be a fan too!


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 4, 2011)

You're banned because I'm listening to Doctor Who music.


----------



## Tomboy (Nov 4, 2011)

You're banned because I just watched a video about fainting goats.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

You're banned for being a bubbly berry.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

You're bannned cuz I bet you haven't seen Mythbusters where they prove the whole fainting goat thing, have you?


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

You're banned for not knowing what alternate pronouns are.


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 5, 2011)

You're banned for saying you're banned.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

You're banned for being a ground type.


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 5, 2011)

You're banned for also being a ground type.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

You're banned for not inventing the pc storage system.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 5, 2011)

You're banned because fish and chips are the best food ever.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 6, 2011)

You're bannned cuz now I want fish and chips! *mutters incoherently*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 6, 2011)

You're banned for changing your dragon cards in your sig.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

You're banned for throwing stars.


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned for having such a cute and adorable avatar that you just have to go aww to


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

(Thank you)

You're banned for having no avvie.


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned for not reading my mind and realising the fact that I am getting one shortly nya X3


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned for being toge-mewterpie!


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned for saying you're going to pull on my hair and eat my soul <<;

*hides*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned for not being soupy.


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned for hiding a certain secret nya X3


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned because I KEEP NO SECRETS


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned for having a very glowy fireball in your avatar that I want to pounce at right now nya <<;


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned for aparntly being a cat.


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned for not realising how much like I cat I am nya X3


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned for knowing Neko means Cat.


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

You're banned for stating the obvious nya X3


----------



## Dar (Nov 11, 2011)

You're banned for banning someone.


----------



## Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

You're banned because I'mm restarting this.


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

You're banned for having an awesome Absol in your signature X3


----------

